# What Kelvin is Giesemann AquaFlora T5s?



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

I found the AquaFlora to have 4000K according to ONE website that I found in FRENCH, which is the only place I could find the AquaFlora Kelvin listed. Do you guys know if this is accurate? I also can't find any PAR ratings for the AquaFlora in comparison to the other Giesemann bulbs. I'd like to know whether the AquaFlora or the Midday has the higher PAR.

I'm trying to figure out which bulbs to use in my 2x 39W T5 strip for my low-tech 40g breeder. I was thinking of using one UVL/URI AquaSun (10K) as the PAR is so high, and then one Giesemann Midday or AquaFlora...not sure on the second one. The strip is just a Hagen GLO unit, but I'm going to see if I can squish my two Tek reflectors in there. BUT, maybe the PAR wiykd be too high for a low-tech tank expecially considering how shallow the 40g breeder tanks are...? 

I are confused.

:fish:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

The AquaFlora is a _Full Spectum Daylight_ bulb. True full spectrum daylight for midday sun is 5780, so assume the light is between 4,000 K and 6,000 K.

If the AquaFlora is closer to 4,000 K I'd go with the Midday at 6,000 K, as the 4,100 K and below grow algae like crazy in my tanks.


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

The Kelvin really is more for just describing the light color, since this will be your 2nd bulb, the bright white off of the 10K will make either look good. I am not a scientist to test these bulbs lol, but Giesemann is a respected brand. I would take the 6700 if you prefer the looks, or the fluora if you want to lean towards plant growth. In the very end it really wont look too different between those two and the plants will grow regardless. If I were to guess, the fluora bulb would just be a slight more pink tint. And which looks better, depends on personal preference.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Midday and an True Actinic on my reef tank. The Midday doesn't look yellow like low Kelvin bulbs usually do. I am thinking that there isn't much different between the Midday and the AquaFlora, but the truth would be in the PAR, and there really could be quite a significant difference...


----------



## Zanders (Feb 3, 2008)

http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Zanders said:


> http://www.giesemann.de/64,2,,.html


Thanks, but their website doesn't list PAR or Kelvin otherwise I would have found it by now!!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

True, but the link does provide some good info.

They have the nanometer output graph which tells you where the light output falls on a spectrums scale. Ideally you'd want all of the energy going to red & blue as yellow and green are reflected by the plants (meaning not useable at all), but they also say in the text that they recommend a "Midday 6000" (which I assume the 6000 is the Kelvin rating, but don't know for sure) in conjunction with the AquaFlora.

With this link, I would guess-imate the AquaFlora to be in the 3,000 K to 5,000 K range and I'm personally leaning towards the lower end since the red spike is the highest.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, very true. The Midday is 6000K. I may try putting the AquaFlora and the Midday together and see how it looks, but I'm guessing it will be awfully yellow, and won't show fish colors well. That's why I'm steering more towards the AquaSun (10K) with one of these Giesemanns.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

That link above does give us an idea about the color, they say "light colour: white/red power"
That sounds to me like its going to be either slightly red tinted or perhaps pink, which is kind of expected on this type of bulb. I'd not worry about the K rating personally. I hadnt come across this bulb when I bought mine, or I would have tried it. I do use a combo of Midday and Aquablue Plus and do like them.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

For what it is worth, I have a TeK 6 bulb each at 54w 48" all 6 bulbs are the Giesemann 6kk midday over my 120P, the lights are very nice and not yellow at all unlike your standard pc 6700k bulb which is truly yellow, plants and fish do look good in the T5 midday.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

FWIW I think the Middays are yellow whereas most 6500-6700k are not, they are usually greenish. But I dont mind the very slight yellow cast as much as some seem to.

But something I was going to say earlier, I bet the reason the Aquaflora are not listed a K rating is because their spectrum deviates to much and doesnt correspond to a K value, much like many plant bulbs that have a different balanced spectra compared to daylights.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Just to echo what everyone else is saying the Giesemann midday bulbs are my favorite, not yellow at all as opposed to other 6000 range bulbs. They are more similar to the GE 9375 or whatever they are, also very nice!


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the input everyone!! Looks like I'll try out the Midday in combo with an AquaSun then. Woo hoo! One decision out of the way! 23 more to go! LOL!


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Just to echo what everyone else is saying the Giesemann midday bulbs are my favorite, not yellow at all as opposed to other 6000 range bulbs. They are more similar to the GE 9375 or whatever they are, also very nice!


Are you talking about the GE 6500K? If so, the Midday will be quite yellow in comparison, while the GE will be quite green. Personally I dont mind either. I dont know what other 6000K bulbs are out there, perhaps they are more yellow, but I'd not get the Midday if your one of the ones bothered by yellowish light.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

I think planted tanks _should_ look a tad on the tannin side, so a yellow tint shouldn't bother me. I will be using a strong 10K alongside the Midday, so it should be a fairly white light with just a hint of yellow.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

roud:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Myka said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone!! Looks like I'll try out the Midday in combo with an AquaSun then. Woo hoo! One decision out of the way! 23 more to go! LOL!


Myka, is the Aquasun bulb the one made by UVL?


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

^ Yes.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Let us know what you think about that combo. I've been thinking of trying an Aquasun.


----------



## Myka (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, I will, but it looks like it's going to be some time before my tank is set up as my dog is costing me a lot of vet bills right now which is definately eating my tank fund!!


----------

